# Whats the next step after 4 mths of unsuccessful Clomid?



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I had my 4th and final round of Clomid last month and was unsuccessful - I already knew this would be the case as I ovulate naturally and felt I was put on this as they didn't know what else to do (I'm 'unexplained').

I'm due for my next appointment with the specialist in late september and the nurse feels that they will suggext staying on Clomid and increasing the dose  .

I had such a bad time for 4 months (as I'm sure you can all relate to) and it has seriously affected my sex drive and put far to much pressure on DH to 'perform' at the given time and we didn't have BMS as often as I would have liked.

I would really like to try something else instead of Clomid but have no idea what other tx I could ask for.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.........

Ladyplops
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Ladyplops 

I think they'll probably recommend you go on it for a bit longer to be honest but its obviously upto you and dh whether you can put up with the horrible s/e.  I took the decision to take it for longer and just put up with s/e although this isnt always easy!  I've been lucky in that clomid increased my sex drive.  Not sure what else they can suggest, they have injectables but I dont know what the criteria is, maybe the others can help with that one?
xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I think they may get you to stay on it for a few more months, I think 6months seems to be the golden rule.
I have just unsuccessfully finished my 6months.  I am being offered iui next either with clomid or on my own (depends if my op has been a success).  The next step after that is injectibles with iui and then the dreaded IVF.
It all depends on your diagnosis.
Just write down all your questions for your consul.
Good luck    
strawbs xx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

hi

Agreeing with all the other girls - they like to give it six months. Are you being monitored? this can help as if they are tracking your follicle growth and having a HCG injection then its sometimes easier for BMS timings.
I did 6 rounds of Clomid all negative and my doctor wanted me to go onto IUI but i took 3 months off as i know how stressful it all is then i decided to do 3 more rounds of clomid as it was working for me and we were just not quite hitting the target! Round 7 proved to be lucky for us as i am now expecting and awaiting my first scan in a couple of weeks...

hang in there as it does work!!

Lou
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I ovulate naturally with no problem but was prescribed 6mths of clomid last year...this was to help regulate my cycles again as since first early mc in Jan 05 my cycles had gone from regular 28 days to alternate months being a little irregular for some reason...despite still ovulating cd14/15 !!  After the second early mc in May, consultant decided to try me on clomid for 6mths from June onwards.  I was on 50mg and with follicle tracking and progesterone blood tests it showed I released 2 or 3 eggs every month but despite conceiving naturally beforehand, I didn't on clomid.

We moved on to ivf (have now had 1 x ivf & 1 x fet)...we still ttc naturally in between treatments but will be having another go at fet in a few months.  IUI wasn't an option as I've damaged & sluggish tubes so waste of time & money !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the responses - so good to hear a sucess story on Clomid - woohoo!

I guess i'll have to bite the bullet and continue with it if thats what they suggest but I now have some hope at least!

Lady
x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I did 4 months of Clomid with a break of a month between months 2 and 3 as I bled through pretty much all of my cycles. Like you I ovulate naturally, DH has motile sperm and we are an 'unexplained' case. I am waiting for my period (due Monday) and then I am having a scan of my tubes whilst DH is having another sample analysed. We are then on the waiting list for IUI which will involve Clomid again - I think the list is 7 months long so am hoping that if we are still healthy and unexplained we can do this naturally before then.
Hope that helps
Emma


----------

